# Cam amyone tell me the species in this video?



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Trailer Cameroon 2015 - YouTube

i know some of the more obvious ones but some of these fish i have never seen before


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, the video did not work, only piecemeal. (It depends on our network)
But what I have seen are some Killifish of West Africa. I think I have detected Epiplatys dageti monroviae, then Aphyosemion Burundi or maybe A. gardneri. In second 2:08 Epiplatys sexfasciolatus is. Roloffia occidentalis. The cichlids are not known to me. If you have only the video or images?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry the video didn't work. I was just curious because I have never seen fish like these before


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, Mr. Binduga
I have not forgotten.
My web connection is repaired . I have enough data width . Now I was able to view your video .
I'm trying to determine the species , as far as I can .

0:45 The Dark loach I do not know .
0:47 The bright loach with long barbels I do not know .
0:55 A tetras . Arnoldichthys spilopterus Boulenger 1909
1:12 Gray cichlid , I do not know
1:14 Yellow cichlid , I do not know.
1:15 Epiplatys dageti Poll 1953
1:19 Big pike, I do not know . Esox ... ?
1:23 Aphyosemion celiae Scheel 1971
1:37 cichlid , I do not know
1:38 Epiplatys sexfasciatus Gill 1862
1:44 Probably checkerboard cichlid , I do not know
2:07 Epiplatys chaperi Sauvage 1882
2:20 cichlid gray, I do not know .
2:24 Anomalochromis thomasi Boulenger 1915
2:28 Pelvicachromis taeniatus Meinken 1960 ( also P. klugei )
2:31 cichlid , I do not know
2:37 cichlid blue, I do not know
2:42 cichlid similar meeki or spilurum , but it is impossible , I do not know.
2:50 Again A. spilopterus .

It's not much.
Maybe someone knows a little of the cichlids friends.
In Africa, mostly in Malawi, Tanganyika and Victoria known. The other less.


----------

